# FreeNAS 9.10 > FreeNAS 10 ?



## usdmatt (Apr 13, 2017)

Some interesting things going on in the FreeNAS camp at the moment. The recently touted "Corral" release/full-rewrite has been erased from the web and features are instead being re-engineered onto the existing 9.x base.

https://forums.freenas.org/index.php?threads/important-announcement-regarding-freenas-corral.53502/


----------



## Rod Myers (Apr 14, 2017)

Corral was crap


----------



## Oko (Apr 15, 2017)

Rod Myers said:


> Corral was crap


After fiascos with PC-BSD and iocage abandonwares iXsystems is now three for three in my playbook. Anything they take under their control seems to turn into the dust. I would not touch any product that comes out of iXsystems even with a 3 feet long broomstick.


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 15, 2017)

Oko iocage was already re-launched, still BETA but active, now using python3.


----------



## Oko (Apr 15, 2017)

lebarondemerde said:


> Oko iocage was already re-launched, still BETA but active, now using python3.


iocage was abandoned by its original author upon receiving an offer from iXsystem to rewrite the tool in the another language for internal iXsystems consumption.iocage at that time reached a sweet spot in terms of usability and I was one of quite a few people stuck with multiple jail hosts in production (with paid customers) managing them with a dead tool. Sure enough a good soul forked iocage and now we have iocell but it really left me with bitter taste in the mouth. Can you imagine Red Hat abandoning KVM to adopt yet to be written tool without clear migration path? Sure the tool was free so yes they have zero obligations towards people like myself.  So yes technically they didn't do anything wrong. By the way iXsystems ended up trying to build their next product around Linux technologies. Don't get me started with the whole PC-BSD 10 to TrueOS 11 fiasco. iXsystems is in business of making money and I should have known better.


----------



## Purkuapas (Apr 15, 2017)

Oko said:


> iocage was abandoned by its original author upon receiving an offer from iXsystem to rewrite the tool in the another language for internal iXsystems consumption.



Oko, you wrote what I had in my head ;-) I also liked the original iocage. IXSystem didn't do anything wrong, of course. Only users and IX *reputation* suffered. But such companies as needed by FreeBSD. Without commerce, it is very difficult to make quality projects and support FreeBSD developers.
I think that the whole problem inside IX is that they are very much in a hurry and are trying to catch the last car of a departing train.  Therefore, I would like to see more tested solutions (and accordingly, better quality).
Another huge problem is that there are no similar companies. We need more different IXSystem-like companies focused on FreeBSD solution ;-)


----------

